# MAC / Estee Lauder Warehouse Sale...



## MzFit (May 28, 2008)

I work friend of mine got me the MAC/Estee Lauder sale invite coming up I am wondering who has been? What were the prices like and product selection? 

Thanks so excited


----------



## damsel (May 28, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

are you talking about this: 15% off at MAC Stores!


----------



## BlahWah (May 28, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

No, it's a cosmetic warehouse sale.  I've heard of it and iirc the prices are pretty good, more than 50%.  Please please PLEASE bring me if you can!!!


----------



## tchristi (May 28, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

what state is this sale located in?


----------



## Stephie Baby (May 28, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Hmmm... an MA at the PRO store was telling me about this. I'm going back tomorrow, so I shall ask. YAY!! Lol.


----------



## BlahWah (May 28, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stephie Baby* 

 
_Hmmm... an MA at the PRO store was telling me about this. I'm going back tomorrow, so I shall ask. YAY!! Lol._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tchristi* 

 
_what state is this sale located in?_

 
I think this warehouse is only in Canada, somewhere in Toronto.  It's not the same as the 15%-off sale at MAC stores, which I believe is only in the States.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (May 28, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Its the Estee Lauder/MAC/Clinque etc. warehouse sale in Markham, Ontario at the Markham Fairgrounds June 6-8!!! All left over stuff from past collections! You need an invitation to get in! They are very strict too & there's police everywhere!


----------



## Stephie Baby (May 28, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Ohhh.. That sounds fun. Do they have anything like this in the US? I would so get a plane ticket and hotel to go to that, if it was 50% off. Lol.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (May 28, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

I think i heard they have done one somewhere in NY or Long Island or something. They sometimes have some MAC for $2! Basically everything you would find at a CCO!


----------



## stedla (May 28, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Anyone knows is there is any kind of sale in mac in june in NY? I am from Spain and I will be there


----------



## damsel (May 28, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

how do you get an invitation for this?


----------



## damsel (May 28, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *damsel* 

 
_how do you get an invitation for this?_

 
i did some research & you have to get an invite from a estee lauder employee.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (May 28, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

^Yup and they also go to nearby factories and businesses and hand them out as well! Some MA's get them too and i heard some have even given there's to customers. Unfortunatly, many people abuse the fact that people are so desperate to get their hands on a ticket that they will pay $100 for one! I've seen posts on some Canadian forums and i think its wrong that they would make money off of this instead of doing a good deed and passing the tickets they don't want to someone who actually wants it and will appreciate it! You are not allowed to sell your ticket and can get in a lot of trouble if they catch you! But there is a forum and people do give their unwanted tickets away for free! I guess some guys have no use for them LOL someone just released 26 tickets for free, you just had to pick them up! The worst part is the line up in the morning!!!! But its really worth it!!!


----------



## MzFit (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *damsel* 

 
_i did some research & you have to get an invite from a estee lauder employee._

 
Yup Estee Lauder is a customer of my company and I beggeed my friend that works the account to get me an invite as I had heard about it. Sorry all but I only have one. So excited wonder what is going to be there.


----------



## MzFit (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Yeah I had an MA at Bloor and Bay told me if she doesn't go she would give me her invite. I think that is very nice espeically since I am a very good customer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


----------



## BlahWah (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_But there is a forum and people do give their unwanted tickets away for free! I guess some guys have no use for them LOL someone just released 26 tickets for free, you just had to pick them up! The worst part is the line up in the morning!!!! But its really worth it!!!_

 
Right now I'm one of those on the hunt for a ticket... so what is this forum you've mentioned?  Do you know if there are any more?  Slim chance I know, but a chance is better than nothing....*crossing fingers*


----------



## spartan_shades (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

yea, I have been trying to get my hands on one as well. It's really hard. If anyone manages to get one, could they please let me know!

Thanks


----------



## Meryl (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 

 
_No, it's a cosmetic warehouse sale.  I've heard of it and iirc the prices are pretty good, more than 50%.  Please please PLEASE bring me if you can!!!_

 
I'll keep you in mind if I get tickets for the next one, which should be in the summer.  Someone said June 6?  I don't have my ticket, I may not get one this time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As was mentioned, it's in Markham, in the middle of nowhere, in some depressing fairground.

You have to be careful with items that have expiry dates, they can be past their expiry dates.

The summer sale is not as crowded as the Christmas one.  People line up for that one to get their expired cosmetics/skincare to give away as gifts.  (Just kidding... not everything is expired, there are many perfume sets that people like to give as gifts.)  Also, they have certain products where the colour is a little 'off.'  Things like that.


----------



## BlahWah (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meryl* 

 
_I'll keep you in mind if I get tickets for the next one, which should be in the summer.  Someone said June 6?  I don't have my ticket, I may not get one this time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As was mentioned, it's in Markham, in the middle of nowhere, in some depressing fairground._

 
Thanks for the consideration, Meryl. =)  It goes from June 6-8th.  I found a seller who wants $20 /ticket for the 7th but I'm not that desperate - yet. =P  Yeah, I was just at the shoe sale up there and it was pretty grey up there, but for a good sale I'll go!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

I'm hoping they will have some barbie this time but probably not because its still "early" but they did have a lot of the rushmetal pigments & c-shock collection! The sale is this June 6-8! I heard years ago they only did one or two a year but now its about 4 times a year! There was the December one, March, now June, & i'm assuming another in September!!! I 99% sure they did that for the last few years now but i know i went once in June & i think i missed a September sale once!


----------



## Dawn (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Just a reminder that any inquiries for a CP/Sale/Swap/etc. must stay within the Clearance Bin area!


----------



## Meryl (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 

 
_Thanks for the consideration, Meryl. =)  It goes from June 6-8th.  I found a seller who wants $20 /ticket for the 7th but I'm not that desperate - yet.  Yeah, I was just at the shoe sale up there and it was pretty grey up there, but for a good sale I'll go!_

 
$20 may _not be bad_ if someone  really needs to go...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I passed up a free ticket today, because it was only for one and I didn't want to go by myself.  As you said, I'm not that desperate either, as this ticket was for the first day and that's when they have the best selection.


----------



## BlahWah (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meryl* 

 
_$20 may not be bad if someone  really needs to go...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I passed up a free ticket today, because it was only for one and I didn't want to go by myself.  As you said, I'm not that desperate either, as this ticket was for the first day and that's when they have the best selection._

 





 I'm such a loser, I'd rather go by myself than pay $20 to get in!

I'll scout around, hopefully there'll be some way to pick one up for this sale.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

I've been there by myself! LOL i had an extra ticket for the Sunday so i went alone and i was happy because they finally had Glissade and they had been sold out before! When i went alone, i went around 2:30ish so there was no line-up! Wait, i even scored a Friday ticket last year and waited in the big line-up once but the girl behind me was alone too so she started chatting with me! It was a great sale so it was worth it. Trust me, in this place you gotta make a mad dash from table to table if you don't want the good stuff gone. When i go with my cousin, we usually shop really fast and then go back to the warehouse rooms and check to see if we missed out on anything! I think you get more done when you shop alone! I just hate standing in line alone!


----------



## Meryl (May 30, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

*HOTasFCUK*, _now_ you tell me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I passed on the ticket. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I always go to the Holt Renfrew sales alone, I can't concentrate on finding the right outfit when someone is with me... but I've never been to the Estee Lauder sale by myself.  I guess there isn't such a sense of urgency for me when it comes to cosmetics and skincare.  I mean, do we really need more make-up?

What have you found there, in the past, that was a fabulous deal?


----------



## lara (May 31, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holstrom4* 

 
_Just a reminder that any inquiries for a CP/Sale/Swap/etc. must stay within the Clearance Bin area!_

 
Just reiterating this again.

I've removed all the CP requests that were made after Holstrom4 posted this. Please use the CP subforum.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meryl* 

 
_*HOTasFCUK*, now you tell me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I passed on the ticket. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I always go to the Holt Renfrew sales alone, I can't concentrate on finding the right outfit when someone is with me... but I've never been to the Estee Lauder sale by myself.  I guess there isn't such a sense of urgency for me when it comes to cosmetics and skincare.  I mean, do we really need more make-up?

What have you found there, in the past, that was a fabulous deal? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
In the past sales, everything was much cheaper but everything is still low priced! They had mini shadesticks, lipgloss, & lipgelees from the holiday sets, quads, holiday palettes, pigments, full size shadesticks, lipliners, fluidlines, beauty powders, foundations, msf's, concealers, lipsticks, lipgloss, glimmershimmers, pearlizers, blush, perfume, bags, eyeshadows (pots & pans), the 187 brush, brush sets.....what else am i missing?? The only crap thing is the colours are very limited and sometimes theres things from the regular lines but you can usually find some great LE items. Oh and they had glitter liners, nail polish, and more! Its usually different everytime & there have been some disappointing sales but i'm really looking forward to this one next week! As long as its a good deal, we can always use more make-up! They also have lots of stuff from Estee Lauder, Clinique, many perfume sets, and a few things from Bobbi Brown & La Mer. 

When and where is this Holt Renfrew sale???


----------



## BlahWah (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

I scored a ticket for Saturday!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Anyone else going on that day?  I'm planning to get in line early early - like, 7:30 a.m.-  with my DS and a Venti Misto cuz I have a wedding to attend later that day.  If anyone wants to join me, holla thru a pm!


----------



## MzFit (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

I took the day off work to go on Friday I was thinking if I got there around 7 that is early enought.


----------



## Meryl (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_
When and where is this Holt Renfrew sale??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I mentioned I might go to the Holts sales alone, I was thinking mostly of Boxing Day, Now or Never or the special first day of the Outlet sales when Last Call was on Steeles and the sales were worth lining up for, which I did.  Also, Holts had a huge warehouse sale one year.  It was near the airport and it was much bigger than any Last Call sale.

They haven't had any really fabulous sales in recent years though.


----------



## jennfreak (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

I think i might get tickets to sunday, however, is it worth going Sunday? will all the good stuff be gone?


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennfreak* 

 
_I think i might get tickets to sunday, however, is it worth going Sunday? will all the good stuff be gone?_

 
It is worth it because sometimes they re-stock for Sunday. Last time i went on a Saturday, Glissade MSF was sold out but when i went back on Sunday, they had it so i think they same a bit of stock for all 3 days. It really depends though because somethings are sold out for all the sale days!


----------



## BlahWah (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Well, turns out I can't find someone to take my extra ticket (I got 2)... more like everyone I asked ended up getting one!  If anyone's interested pm me.  I can meet up within the GTA, or you can meet me 7:30 a.m. on Saturday, lol!


----------



## MzFit (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

I am off to the sale hope I am the first one in line 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


----------



## MzFit (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

OMG I got at 4 I was so excited I dropped $400 dollars I was like the 4th person there too. LOL


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

^What did you get?? How was the prices? Do you remember any of the colours?


----------



## Angelcorrine (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_^What did you get?? How was the prices? Do you remember any of the colours?_

 
Yes!  Details, we need details to live vicariously through your makeup purchases!


----------



## BlahWah (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Yes, details!  And my gosh, if you got in line that early and I'm planning to be there at 7:30.... I'll be so tanned by the time I'm done!


----------



## MzFit (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_^What did you get?? How was the prices? Do you remember any of the colours?_

 
Prices were good somethings were great some ok. 

Fafi quad 2 for $15
Royal assets metalic and smokey eyes $20 each
Satin 5 basic brush set $20 
Pigments $9 
Viz-a-violet
Cornflake 
Provence 
Mauvement 
Gold Stroke 
Copperized
Cocomotion 
Off the Radar 
Gold Mode 
Shimmertime 
Shade sticks $9 Silverblue and Gracious Me 
Eyeshadows $9 Magic Dust (Barbie), Jewel Tone, Rose Blanc
Lipglasses $9 
Sex Ray 
Saviour Faire (MAC Couture) 
Vital Spark 
Bronzebar (Chromeglass) 
Lipglass Lipliners $7 
Part Nude 
Pink Edge 
Fusha 
Highlight Powder Hullaballo $12
Tantone Blush $12
Paint Pot Chartru $9 
Tender Tone Tender Baby $9 
Clinqe Colour Surge  Lip Lacquer $9 
I have two regerts some how I end up with dark blot powder it was $12 at the same table as the blush and high lighters I wanted something else don't remember what. I either wrote down the number wrong or the person picked the wrong things up eiter way I am NC 25 so it ain't going to work. 
Also got moistergleam body $12 I should have got the charged waters stupid stupid. 
I got Clinque Toner $12 
Oh and lastly on the way out give $5 to charity get shimmermint (OMG love it) and Non-conformist fluid line(meh) 
I didnt go into the $2 sample stuff cause could honestly have no patiance for that line up it was a zoo. 
All and all great if you love pigments your going to be in heavin like me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lots of stuff from the Christmas colection but I already had all the pigments and lipglass sets, eyeliner set (grr regret that too) 
If I could do it over again I wouldn't have botten the bodygleam and dark blot maybe I can swap or something as it is unopend. I would have gotten all 3 charged waters I am a dummy should have I love them duh. Oh and another go around blush and highlighter table I think what I was looking at was a cream blush and some how got the lose bloat powder. (Grrrrr) 

There was a bit of barbie loves Mac but most I had so didn't bother. I am not buying a back up kinda gal so when it is gone it is gone. 

Oh and people if you go to these sales there are some very rude people who think it is ok to bud inline
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or show up last minute and have 5 girls say oh we are with this girl ummm no you aren't she has been here for 3 hours where were you?  I am very nice and easy going but even that ticket me off as I was there at 6:45 I meet some really sweet girls that I chatted with on the wait tell 10:00 a.m so not everyone is a jerk.


----------



## MzFit (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 

 
_Yes, details!  And my gosh, if you got in line that early and I'm planning to be there at 7:30.... I'll be so tanned by the time I'm done!_

 
If you want the $2 sample stuff be there early and run to 3rd building at the end it is in there with a lot of other MAC stuff best area IMO.


----------



## MzFit (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Oh and another thing that bothhers me is I am such a MAC fan and I hated that there was girls had to pay for there ticket shame on people just to make a buck if I would have had extra I would just give them away. Also people in there clearly staching up stuff for resale which also bothers me.


----------



## BlahWah (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Just got back from the sale!  Here's an update of what I saw, a bit from MzFit's lit and more (the ones I added are in blue).  Mind you they might stock up for tomorrow!

*$2*
Revved up
Oil Control 50 mL
Some sponges & puffs (3/$2)
Holiday 2005 brush case (purple, Chinese style; not at the $2 sample counter)


*$7*
Wheat brow finisher
Cinnamon brow finisher
Summerfruit liner
Resortware n/p
Bubbly Beige
Sacred White
Abstract n/p
Lady Minx
Frangipan Studio Lights
Ideal Pink Studio Lights
Mauvement paint
Lipglass Lipliners $7 
Part Nude 
Pink Edge 
Fusha 

*$9/10*
Viz-a-violet
Cornflower
Provence 
Mauvement 
Gold Stroke 
Copperized
Cocomotion 
Off the Radar 
Gold Mode 
Shimmertime 
Revved up
Sweet Sienna
Rich Metal
Silverbleu 
Gracious Me 
Overcast
Blue Peep f/l
GRAPHIC BROWN!!!
New Weed f/l
Delphic f/l
Jadeye f/l
Iris Eyes f/l
Magic Dust (Barbie)
Whistle
Beauty Burst
Rite of Spring
Velvet Moss
Femme Noir
Silly Goose
Tilt
Zonk! Bleu
Floral Fantasy
Expensive Pink
Jewel Tone
Rose Blanc 
Sex Ray
Saviour Faire (MAC Couture) 
Vital Spark 
Tender Tone Tender Baby $9 
Bronzebar (Chromeglass) 
Paint Chartru
Collection ‘06
All Novel Twist glosses 
Flowerosophy l/g
Dame in a Dress lipgelee
Goldensoft lipgelee
Li’l Sizzler
Jellilicious
(some other lipgelees)
C-Shock lipgelees and lippies
Strange Hybrid glosses and lippies
Moonbathe glosses and lippies
Raquel Welch glosses and lippies

Quite a number of 3D lipglass and plushglass as well but I don’t remember those as well

*$12*
Highlight Powder Hullaballo $12
Tantone Blush $12
Suntwist beauty powder
Peaceful b/p
Softdew b/p
Premeditated ccb
Out of Bounds blush
Maidenchant b/creme
Otherwordly blush
Fleurry blush
True Chartreuse paintstick

*$15*
Fafi quad 2 *SOLD OUT*
Restless quad 
Well-Plumed quad
Showflower quad * SOLD OUT*
Shadestick set/COLOR] * SOLD OUT*
Shadestick set/COLOR]Royal Assets (?) Holiday 2007  tan lip palette
Green Gel Cleanser
Lightful Essence
100 WIPES pkg!!

*$20*
Royal assets metalic and smokey eyes $20 each
Satin 5 basic brush set $20 

*$25*
Heirlooms brush set (face)

There was also a lot of DKNY, Tommy Hilfiger, Clinique, Estee Lauder (duh), perfumes and shower stuff from those lines as well.  Fix+ and Charged Waters were there, the green MAC perfume, and full-sized Oil Control, but don't remember the prices.

My personal haul (hello birthday advance!):
Resortware n/p x2 (love this stuff!)
Mauvement paint
Green Gel cleanser
Lightfl Essence
Oil Control 50mL
Face brush set
100 wipes pkg
Sprightly l/g
Graphic Brown f/l  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Iris Eyes f/l
Blue Peep f/l
Expensive Pink e/s

I wish I got Out of Bounds too but I had to draw the line somewhere!


----------



## novella (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Hi I will be going to the sale tomorrow.  This is my first time.  Any tips  as to where I should start.  I understand that you need to write down your order?  Also , are the lines long for Sunday? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Lucky1288 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

OMG i hate all of you that got to go. lol well not really I'm just uber jealous. How did you guys get tickets? (MAC MA's? Friends?). And does anyone know when the next one is approximately? Ahhh I'm jealous, hopefully somehow I'll get to go to the next sale.


----------



## novella (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Hi Again,

Sorry forgot to add to my post earlier. Will all the sales be gone on the Sunday or do they re-stock.

thank you


----------



## Meryl (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

You guys did so much better than me. I was a bit disappointed. First, I got there _after_ 9 am, because I didn't want to line up.  I just wanted to walk right in.  Nope!  That line snaked around the ropes and took forever!

Second, I was hoping for more skin-care products because I have all the make-up I need and I was very disappointed that there was so little of anything I wanted.  I did buy 2 packs of the large Wipes for $15.00 each, which was a good buy... and some cleanser and Estee Lauder Self Tanner.  I also bought the sponges & puffs (3/$2) and some more things from the $2.00 sample table, but I waited until the line-up for that table had dwindled, before going over.  

I convinced my friend to buy the 180 Buffer Brush for $15.00... that was a deal and a nice brush even though it's discontinued.  Of course, I already have two of them, bought at full price, years ago.

I was sorry the Shadestick set was sold out because that looked like a bargain.  I bought some cute little brush cases from 2006 - Formal Black, but without the brushes.  The cases were selling for $3.00 each.  I also bought some concealer in my colour (NW20).  The Lightful Essence was $15.00!  I bought that stuff at full price!  So then I was depressed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The glosses were nice but not really a bargain, weren't they $9 or $10?  I did buy a C-Thru back-up though.

For what I paid in gas to get all the way into the country, I may not have saved any money.


----------



## Meryl (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Two more things...

I bought some Colour Correcting Concealer for $7 each and also a Bobbi Brown eye cream.  However, there was almost _no_ Bobbi Brown this year, did anyone else notice that?  I was hoping for some Aramis for my husband but there wasn't any.  Also Aveda and Bumble and bumble were missing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And Ojon!  I wanted my shampoos!  Hey, I can dream, can't I? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Second thing... by the time I left, some prices on a few select cosmetics were marked down, from what they were, early in the morning.  _This is a very important question_...  are the prices discounted even more, on the last day (Sunday)?


----------



## novella (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

I am sorry you were disappointed.  I am getting there by bus and taxi tomorrow.  Can you tell me about the make  up as t his is what I plan on getting.


thank you


----------



## Meryl (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

*novella*, they have everything placed according to price, not necessarily the brand.  So MAC and Clinique will be side by side, on the $7.00 table or in the $25.00 area, that sort of thing.  The make-up testers are placed on tables, you write down the number of the item you want, on a piece of paper and hand it to the guys behind the tables and they go get the boxed ones for you.  Early in the morning the  line-ups to collect your stuff were quite long, but later in the morning they weren't that long.  

The larger boxed items are just sitting on tables and you hand it to the ladies behind the tables and they seal it in a plastic bag for you and write the amount on it with a black marker.

It's a bit confusing at first, but I went through the rooms twice.  The first time, I kind of browsed and the second time, I picked up the little bags of what I needed.

I think *MzFit* and *BlahWah* bought everything in the place, in terms of make-up.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So just look at their lists to see what they got.

There were still cartons and cartons of make-up behind the closed off areas, so there is still tons left.

You pay on the way out and they give you a free gift of a lipgloss.  A very dark lipgloss, I may have to B2M it.


----------



## novella (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Thank you


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Man I would have loved to have gone to this!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks for sharing all of your finds!


----------



## BlahWah (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lucky1288* 

 
_OMG i hate all of you that got to go. lol well not really I'm just uber jealous. How did you guys get tickets? (MAC MA's? Friends?). And does anyone know when the next one is approximately? Ahhh I'm jealous, hopefully somehow I'll get to go to the next sale._

 
Augh, that's too bad!  The girl who said she'd meet me at the sale didn't turn up at all so I had an extra ticket around.  Grr.... I really wanted to help someone out with it but it flopped. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meryl* 

 
_Two more things...

I bought some Colour Correcting Concealer for $7 each and also a Bobbi Brown eye cream.  However, there was almost no Bobbi Brown this year, did anyone else notice that?  I was hoping for some Aramis for my husband but there wasn't any.  Also Aveda and Bumble and bumble were missing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And Ojon!  I wanted my shampoos!  Hey, I can dream, can't I? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Second thing... by the time I left, some prices on a few select cosmetics were marked down, from what they were, early in the morning.  This is a very important question...  are the prices discounted even more, on the last day (Sunday)?_

 
WHAT?!?!  I waited in line for half an hour on 5 hours of sleep and didn't get the best discounts??!  Well, I did get better selection perhaps (I wish I saw Fafi #2 sooner!) but I'd rather cheaper prices!  Most of the stuff I wanted wasn't what other people were getting (like Blue Peep f/l).

I was only looking out for MAC (keeping to my one-brand policy cuts down on spending) but I did notice there wasn't much Bobbi Brown anywhere.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meryl* 

 
_I think *MzFit* and *BlahWah* bought everything in the place, in terms of make-up.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So just look at their lists to see what they got._

 
lol, I was trying to list what was _at the sale_, Meryl, not what I bought! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My haul isn't listed till the bottom of my post!  My birthday gift was only $100 ("only" compared to purchases by other people in line!) and, as cheap as some things were, would definitely not cover that list!

I did forget to mention tho, in my haste to post everything up before heading off to a wedding, that I got in line at 7:30-ish a.m. and was #100-or-so.  In 15 minutes it seemed that the line had doubled!

Trying to recall MAC-wise (on the centre tables, not on the side), the first warehouse had  pigments, fluidlines and concealers, as well as Fix+ and Oil Control ($12 each for the latter two).  The next had mainly eyeshadows and the third all the lip stuff.

I got Saplicious as my free gift.  I should've asked for a certain colour but I was more surprised that I'd get a free gift to think about it beforehand.  It might be a nice neutral tho.  What did everyone else get?  And I so wish I got the $5 gift bags now, even after spending so much!  I couldn't tell what was in it so I didn't want to waste more money or time, but if I knew it had a shadestick and a fluidline, that's totally worth the lineup time and money!

I do hope to get tickets for the next one.  It'll help curb my general spending knowing I can get these things for cheaper.  Now I'm only going to get one shadow from Cool Heat (Warm Chill) and be happy with that.  I've got other toys to play with!


----------



## MzFit (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

I got another ticket for today from my friend I saw yesterday. I got a big haul but I missed fx+, wipes, charged waters (I use a lot in the summer) I am debating going back to get those. I don't really want to wait in line ups again. I wondering if I go later in the day if there will even be anything left that I want. Also wondering if close to the end of the day stuff gets cheaper as the just want to get rid of it?


----------



## BlahWah (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lucky1288* 

 
_OMG i hate all of you that got to go. lol well not really I'm just uber jealous. How did you guys get tickets? (MAC MA's? Friends?). And does anyone know when the next one is approximately? Ahhh I'm jealous, hopefully somehow I'll get to go to the next sale._

 
lol, I've been "hating" everyone who gets to go for awhile now, =P.  I got tickets from a friend of a friend whose mother somehow works with Estee Lauder.  Other people got from their MA's (Clinique, EL, MAC, etc.) or from friends working for/with Estee Lauder.  You have to have a direct connection with Estee Lauder to be on the ticket list.  It's seriously hard to get them so I was incredibly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to go!  Unfortunately one went to waste when the person who claimed my 2nd ticket didn't meet me at the sale. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'll keep it as a momento tho (can't re-use cuz the date's printed on the ticket).


----------



## Shaquille (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Wow, you guys are so lucky.. and I'm so jealous..
how did you guys get tickets anyway? I am wondering to get one for the next sale..
does anyone know how frequent MAC cs does this? twice a year? maybe in winter too? _*hopeful*_


----------



## Meryl (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 

 
_Trying to recall MAC-wise (on the centre tables, not on the side), the first warehouse had  pigments, fluidlines and concealers, as well as Fix+ and Oil Control ($12 each for the latter two).  The next had mainly eyeshadows and the third all the lip stuff._

 
There were cartons and cartons of Fix+ for sale... I wonder why?  The Wipes I bought had the older white with black lettering, so I hope they don't dry out sooner since they're old packaging and old stock.

I also received Saplicious as a free gift.  I guess everyone did that morning.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Just got back from it!!! I got Saplicious as well! They had a lot of the holiday gift sets which i was really happy about! The selection of all the MAC kinda sucked and i missed out on all the barbie eyeshadows. I still managed to spend a lot though!


----------



## MzFit (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

I am back and oh my so happy I went again. LOL 

The haul from this round is most skin care: 
2 packs of wipes 
Fix+ 
Green Gel Cleanser 
Renwal Defense charged water x 2 (one was suppose to be youth aura blah)
Revitaling Energy charged water 
Cleanse off oil 
2 packs of sponges 
Yogamode BP 
Star press powder 
Uncommon cream blush 
Graphic brown fluidline
The best thing about this trip was the charity table
Two diffrent grab bags $5 each 
183 brush (serious OMG
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
Beige Blonde Brow Finsh (meh going to swap it) 
Eyliner applicators 
Corsette Lipglass
Bag # 2 
Ah 227 brush (I have on but still $5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
Fusha lining (have it to already)
Gingerroot creamliner 
3D Lipglass in touch point (have it already to and love it.) 
Lipgelee in Lust is Lust


----------



## Meryl (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Were the prices _dropped_ on the last day?  And where were the 183 and 227 brushes?  Were they full size? I didn't see those.


----------



## MzFit (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meryl* 

 
_Were the prices dropped on the last day?  And where were the 183 and 227 brushes?  Were they full size? I didn't see those.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Nope not that I could see the prices were the same. The brushes were at the breast cancer donation table before you left they were in a package with the other goodies I had listed.


----------



## christineeee_ (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

damn, i wish i had a ticket to this


----------



## BlahWah (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Second on the 227 brush!  I would've loved to get that.  I saw the 182 but there weren't many left by the time I got around and people were not handling the brushes nicely.  I really wantd Uncommon too but the tester wasn't on the table to I opted for Suntwist which may be too close to Eversun but looked sooo pretty.

And yeah, were the prices dropped?  Next time I'll go to the Sunday one if that's the case!

**edit* Nvm, posted too slow!


----------



## Meryl (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzFit* 

 
_Nope not that I could see the prices were the same. The brushes were at the breast cancer donation table before you left they were in a package with the other goodies I had listed._

 
Where was that donation table?  Was it against the wall, just as you are leaving?  I felt we were ushered out after paying (in order to keep the line moving and not to cause a backup by hanging around.)  I didn't even see that table. My friend was looking for brushes too!  We only saw the mini LE ones inside.


----------



## novella (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

The brushes were in included in the package $5 for donation to cancer.  It was right after you paid . They was a table against a wall. Then you went to another table to get your free gift.  I bought two.  I wished I bought more. I did ask if there was a limit and she said no .  I went on Sunday.  Do they offer something different on Friday and Saturday?  You    also got to see what was in the package  and one got to choose.

On another note,  I am glad I went. I got a lot of lipstick packages (the ones from the Christmas collection) Royal assets.  I got pigments. I wish I got more. I bought 4 pack eyeshadow in the$ 15 selection.  I wish I got some more.  I was trying not to spend too much as we all know it can add up.

As for going Sunday, I hardly had to wait in line, maybe 5 minutes. It was not crowded inside.  They did not drop the prices for the makeup. I noticed that for the pefume they did for some .  I did not purchase perfume as I was not intersted.


By the way , where was the brush set or brush for $15.  I saw some sets for 25.


----------



## BlahWah (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *novella* 

 
_By the way , where was the brush set or brush for $15.  I saw some sets for 25._

 
It was at the same table of the wipes.  It was just the brushes tho, no cases or anything with it (except for the plastic packaging, of course).

As a side note, I'm sooooo glad Expensive Pink was there.  I felt it was one of the two other items I needed to do my NSF looks along with Magnetic Fields and it's like I was meant to be at this sale just for this shadow. =D  Now all I need is Pink Grapefruit, which unfortunately wasn't there, altho Pink Lemonade was, but it doesn't seem as orange.


----------



## Meryl (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *novella* 

 
_The brushes were in included in the package $5 for donation to cancer.  It was right after you paid . They was a table against a wall. Then you went to another table to get your free gift._

 
Darn.  My friend picked the cashier's line that was almost directly in front of the exit and, as I mentioned, once we finished paying, they kind of pushed us out that door.  

I wondered what  that table to the left was about, but we didn't even get to see it.


----------



## astronaut (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Oh Sweet Heaven! I Just Got An Email From Maccosmetics.com And The Friends And Family Sale Is Going On From The 11th To 16th. Online Only On 16th Oh Baby Oh Baby Oh.

I Will Be At My Mac Store First Thing On Thursday Morning For Sure!!!

edit: oops. Didn't realize this was about Canada's sales. Off to start my own thread!


----------



## novella (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

I also got the email.  Does this 15 % off apply to stores in Toronto.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 

 
_ Now all I need is Pink Grapefruit, which unfortunately wasn't there, altho Pink Lemonade was, but it doesn't seem as orange._

 
I saw Pink Lemonade there and the weirdest thing about it was that it was in Moonbathe packaging!!! I guess it was supposed to be part of the collection last year but maybe they dropped it at the last minute? Now i regret not getting one although i already have Pink lemonade and hate it! Did anybody see this???


----------



## Lucky1288 (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 

 
_Augh, that's too bad! The girl who said she'd meet me at the sale didn't turn up at all so I had an extra ticket around. Grr.... I really wanted to help someone out with it but it flopped. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aww thats crappy I would have killed for that ticket!! I am a poor MAC addicted student therefore I only have a certain amount of money I can spend on makeup and I definietly would have taken full advantage of the sale. Well, if you happen to somehow get an extra ticket for the next sale, whenever that may be, then well you who to call (wink wink, nudge nudge, lol)


----------



## BlahWah (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lucky1288* 

 
_Aww thats crappy I would have killed for that ticket!! I am a poor MAC addicted student therefore I only have a certain amount of money I can spend on makeup and I definietly would have taken full advantage of the sale. Well, if you happen to somehow get an extra ticket for the next sale, whenever that may be, then well you who to call (wink wink, nudge nudge, lol)_

 
lol, I'll keep you in mind, altho there's no knowing what will happen for the next sale.  I'm expecting this to be my first and last, tho I hope for the best! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Turns out that the girl had her car break down and had to have it DUMPED.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 More than kinda sucky - nevermind not making the sale, she had to pay for the tow and possibly a new car!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_I saw Pink Lemonade there and the weirdest thing about it was that it was in Moonbathe packaging!!! I guess it was supposed to be part of the collection last year but maybe they dropped it at the last minute? Now i regret not getting one although i already have Pink lemonade and hate it! Did anybody see this???_

 
I was wondering about that too, altho in the craziness of it all I just thought I misremembered my collections.  Perhaps Moonbathe l/g replaced it?  It is a sheerer version of it, iirc.


----------



## BlahWah (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

*delete* sorry, double post


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

I'm soooo glad they put Moonbathe lipgloss in that collection instead of pink lemonade! Its one of my faves (i bought an extra one from the sale) & pink lemonade goes on so thick & gluey for me! Someone at the sale told me the next one will be in September & then there's usually always one in December! Can't wait!!!


----------



## Lucky1288 (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 

 
_lol, I'll keep you in mind, altho there's no knowing what will happen for the next sale. I'm expecting this to be my first and last, tho I hope for the best! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Turns out that the girl had her car break down and had to have it DUMPED. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 More than kinda sucky - nevermind not making the sale, she had to pay for the tow and possibly a new car!_

 
Oh no, that sucks big time!! I would be majorly pissed if that had happened to me. 

And i never mentioned, I am happy that you guys all got such great deals on stuff, even though I still am a bit jealous, lol. But I did use my 15% off coupon on some stuff so it's alright.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lucky1288* 

 
_ And i never mentioned, I am happy that you guys all got such great deals on stuff, even though I still am a bit jealous, lol. But I did use my 15% off coupon on some stuff so it's alright._

 
These sales are hit or miss and sometimes they have really great stock & sometimes its the same stuff from the last few sales! I really think Estee Lauder/MAC should make this sale open to the general public (even for a day!) because they would clear out sooooo much in one shot! Actually the sale at Christmas last year was freakin' nuts!!! They must've released a few extra hundred tickets because i waited almost 3 hours in line outside in the ice & snow! The lines were crazy everywhere & they even did the set-up a bit differently to handle the crowds. Excellent selection though! It was worth it!

I'm glad MAC finally offered a sale like the 15% off! Kinda sucks for all of us in Ontario because we pay 13% sales tax so we are really on knocking 2% off the total! But it sure beats paying full price!! At least i can justify to my boyfriend that "i'm saving money so i might as well buy more" LOL


----------



## BlahWah (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Soooooo.... let the craziness begin again!  I'm resurrecting this thread for the upcoming Estee Lauder sale - I believe on the Markham Fairgrounds again - coming up September 12-14, as confirmed by HOTasFCUK in another thread.

Anyone got tickets yet? *nudge nudge*  If I actually get my hands on one... I'll seriously have to plan what I'm eating the next while.  Bought stuff from Buffalo earlier this month, fell in to Cult of Cherry (tho not as hard as most!)... but how can I avoid a sale with discounted MAC??


----------



## MzFit (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Yup I got one ticket for Saturday and one Sunday but wont be going as nuts as last time. I need wipes again we will see what else they had maybe some quads from past collections would be cool the pigments are always a great deal oh and maybe MSF.


----------



## michmom2 (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

How do you get tickets?  I live across the water from Canada and I'll drive there if I can get a ticket!!!  Do you have to know someone that works for Estee Lauder or MAC??


----------



## BlahWah (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michmom2* 

 
_How do you get tickets?  I live across the water from Canada and I'll drive there if I can get a ticket!!!  Do you have to know someone that works for Estee Lauder or MAC??_

 
Yeah, only employees of EL or companies which work with EL get tickets.  Some people get chummy with their MAC MA's - I haven't gotten close enough apparently =(, but I do know a girl whose mother works for a company which works with EL (talk about 6 degrees of separation!).  I'm hoping to score tickets this time around but someone may have gotten in touch with her before me, so we'll see!

*edit* You can try Red Flag Deals to see if anyone has tickets available but usually there are more askers than offerers (as expected).  Worth a try though!  Especially in the last few days.  Be prepared to pay up to $20 for a ticket tho. =T


----------



## christineeee_ (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

if anyone has an extra ticket or two for friday, sept. 14th or sunday, sept. 14th...please think of me *puppy dog eyes* lol


----------



## gujifijian (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Funny u mention about the Estee Lauder sale. I went to my very first one ever at Markham Fairgrounds and honestly I was totally dissappointed! The colours and choice that I wanted weren't there! It's all leftover stuff that nobody wants and it's not even that cheap! They didn't even have one single mascara in stock. I was so mad! BTW I personally HAD a Mac hookup where I got 60% off Mac makeup. But I lost that hookup! :O(  Now I just cry everytime I have to pay for something at regular price! *sniffs*


----------



## BlahWah (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gujifijian* 

 
_Funny u mention about the Estee Lauder sale. I went to my very first one ever at Markham Fairgrounds and honestly I was totally dissappointed! The colours and choice that I wanted weren't there! It's all leftover stuff that nobody wants and it's not even that cheap! They didn't even have one single mascara in stock. I was so mad! BTW I personally HAD a Mac hookup where I got 60% off Mac makeup. But I lost that hookup! :O(  Now I just cry everytime I have to pay for something at regular price! *sniffs*_

 
Well, it's just like any other overstock sale, you never know what you'll get.  They had some fairly decent stuff when I was there in June like the Fafi quads, the Showflower quad, the Untamed quads, Holiday 2007 palettes, a whole bunch of Fluidlines, glosses and lipsticks.  And seeing that the quads were about $15 - about 1/3 price - I think that's a steal of a deal.  The other items were discounted by that much but I'd much rather pay $9/10 than $16.50 for an eyeshadow!


----------



## michmom2 (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Thanks so much for all the info!!  If anyone has spare tickets I'd love them - if not that's okay.  Just make sure you guys tell us what you get.  I'll have to live vicariously through all of you lucky ladies!!!!


----------



## BlahWah (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michmom2* 

 
_Thanks so much for all the info!!  If anyone has spare tickets I'd love them - if not that's okay.  Just make sure you guys tell us what you get.  I'll have to live vicariously through all of you lucky ladies!!!!_

 
Haha, that's if we're lucky enough to get a ticket!!  Anyone have news on that yet?  I'm still waiting to hear from my contact.


----------



## BlahWah (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

If anyone is free on Saturday, give me a shout.  I've got an extra ticket that I can't find a taker for (surprising!).  I'm posting here first but if I don't hear anything by Wednesday night I'll post in Red Flag Deals and Kijiji.


----------



## LatinaRose (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

I wanna go!! Sent you a PM...


----------



## novella (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Does anyone have tickets for Sunday please


----------



## kariii (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Wish I can go : ( I am in SF, ca


----------



## BlahWah (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Aaiights, so whoever is going tomorrow please come back and post what you saw!  TIA! =D


----------



## Meryl (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Serves me right for not doing any shopping lately.  No one offered me a ticket.  Although I have to wonder if this sale will consist of things left over from the last sale.  There was so much left!!

The Christmas sale has the most stuff, I'm starting to think.

I'll watch this thread... if the sale is fabulous, I'm going to go ask for a ticket.

(I haven't even started the wipes I bought from last time.  Or the Estee Lauder creams either.)


----------



## RoxyJ (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 

 
_Aaiights, so whoever is going tomorrow please come back and post what you saw!  TIA! =D_

 






 Definately! I need to plan for Saturday!! 

Only 2 more sleeps


----------



## mittens (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

This is like Charlie and Chocolate Factory, lol golden tickets.


----------



## BlahWah (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Boo, no posts, we'll be going in blind.  Roxy, you're going?  Maybe we'll cross paths, but I don't know what you look like!  Too bad we didn't know before. =T


----------



## BlahWah (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meryl* 

 
_Serves me right for not doing any shopping lately.  No one offered me a ticket.  Although I have to wonder if this sale will consist of things left over from the last sale.  There was so much left!!

The Christmas sale has the most stuff, I'm starting to think.

I'll watch this thread... if the sale is fabulous, I'm going to go ask for a ticket.

(I haven't even started the wipes I bought from last time.  Or the Estee Lauder creams either.)_

 
Meryl!  I was wondering where you were!  Good to "see" you again. =P  I pm'd you but your box was full.  If there's anything you want me to look out for, email me! ([email protected])  I'll try to check before heading out tomorrow.


----------



## LatinaRose (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Eeee, I'm so excited!!


----------



## MzFit (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

I am going tomorrow


----------



## Cinci (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

oh so lucky!!!  I wish I could go!  I'm looking for a mauvism paint and would love to see if they have it!  There's no cco's near me.. not even a MAC counter closer than 8hrs away!  anyone who goes will have to fill us all in on all the details of all their fabulous finds!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mittens* 

 
_This is like Charlie and Chocolate Factory, lol golden tickets._

 
ha ha ha that actually made me laugh out loud...


----------



## Meryl (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 

 
_Meryl!  I was wondering where you were!  Good to "see" you again. =P  I pm'd you but your box was full.  If there's anything you want me to look out for, email me! ([email protected])  I'll try to check before heading out tomorrow._

 
Ahh, thank you!  I'll just live vicariously though you and your shopping.  Can't wait to hear what you buy!


----------



## MzFit (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Ok just got home and it was another good one I tried to hold back a bit yeah didn't really work big haul.
$20
face set brushes 
$15 
mac wipes 
eye set brushes 
amazone quad
take wing quad 
well plumed quad
$12 items 
cleans off oil 
charged water in youth aura 
scult and shape in bone beige and empasize, also accenuate and sculpt
MSFN medium
global glow MSF
glissade MSF
ccb shell
metal x cyber 
$10 
screen queen ls
naked to the core ls
bodymind lg
upberpeach chromeglass (OMG yeah love it!!!) 
metalphysical chromeglass 
$9
graphito paint
birchbark ccb
bronze ccb
sweet sienna
helium
steal blue
jewelmarine 
reflects very pink
mossscape pp
stray grey pp
quite natural pp
delft pp
artifact pp
fresco rose pp
fab and flashy 
evening aura 
femme fi
french grey
clue
rich flesh

Ok stuff I remember but seeing this is going to be pretty random but lots of paint pots pharo, (few other from mqueen) cash flow (few other from fafi) indian wood, contructive, all the eyeshadows from neo sci fi, all eye shadows from  cool heat, most from the n collection. Lots of MSFN as well as the new views mostly darker colours though. Lots of the beauty powder blushes from the collection in the spring. A decent amount of pigements still but had a lot of them. Lip stuff was so so two mateens but none that I like few slim shines. On the table with the quads there was a thing with 5 shades sticks in it. All of the rich metal high lighters from colour forms collection as saw royal flush. All of the lipsticks from that collection as well, Umm that is all I can recall for now if remember more I will update. 

Oh and I save the best part for last the breast cancer donation table OMG they had 4 diffrent grab bags $5 each I got one of each unreal what you get for $20  
bag 1
180 brush
ever sun
memorabilia
real desire lg
bag 2 
227 brush 
fleshlight ls 
rosebound lipglass pencil
deepsoul cream stick liner
bag 3 
169 brush 
urgent slimeshine 
valentine's lipgelee
select sheer nw15
bag 4
206 brush
lust lust lipgelee
urgent slimeshine 
prep and prime microfine lip refinisher

GOOD TIMES


----------



## BlahWah (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

^^ Those grab bags were awesome eh?  I wish I didn't buy my 169 now, augh!  But I'm glad Fleshlight was in there - I was looking into getting it anyway! =D

I feel there was more selection in June tho, especially with the quads.  I was surprised to see full-sized brushes available tho - 249 and the 189.  Here's what else I saw (to add to MzFit's list):

Feeling bpb
Serenely bpb
Shy Beauty bpb
True Romantic bpb
Eversun bpb
Masque l/s
Improper Copper ccb
Illegal Cargo e/s
Climate Blue, Cool Heat, Warming Trend, Solar White e/s
Big T e/s
Maple/Walnut & Malt/Auburn brow shader
Wheat brow finisher
(lipglass liners)
Rich Flesh, Dark Edge & Modest Tone e/s
Port Red l/s (!!!)
Royal Flush p/m
Jealous k/p (!!!)
Uncommon b/creme
Trace Gold blush
Mother of Pearl, Honey B c/stick
Charged Water minis!!!!
Moisturecream
Lightful Essence
(plushglasses)

There were more but that's about all I wrote down.  I so wish I had more cash b/c I would've loved more from Cool Heat!  But if I could confirm I'd get a ticket for the next sale I'd hold out on the next collections b/c most of it showed up there anyway (single stuff tho, not quads much).


----------



## Meryl (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*







Would you say this sale was better than the summer sale?  It sounds like it to me!!


----------



## mrspuff (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

contact me for an extra ticket


----------



## MzFit (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meryl* 

 
_





Would you say this sale was better than the summer sale? It sounds like it to me!!_

 
I think this one was better mostly cause I love paint pots, MSF, also sulpt & shapes and finding the upberpeach chromeglass all though I am kicking myself for only getting one. The grab bags they had this time were also amazing I mean all that for $20 unreal. I am looking forward to the holiday one as I bet there will be tempting and shadowy lady quads. I also think the Saturday is a better day to go then the Friday as really not selling out of much on the first day.


----------



## BlahWah (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Yeah, I'd say for paintpots and such it was a great sale - the latest pigments were there too!  But since they're available at pro I didn't bother (or remember until now!).  I think if I didn't get much from the collections since NSF I would've gone bonkers grabbing up everything.

I was really hoping to see more quads tho.  If I get tix to the Christmas one there better be CoC ones there!


----------



## MzFit (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

The quads are truly one of the best deals going they cost us $43 at the stores but at the sale are only $15 you get 3 for a little more then the price of one.


----------



## LatinaRose (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

This sale was awesome, I can't wait for December!!  I do think the quads were the best deal. I skipped them on Saturday morning, spent the afternoon thinking about them, then hunted down a tik on CL and went Sunday morning to get them.  Sunday morning I got there around 7:30 and sat in my car for an hour b/c there was barely a line up. Tho I imagine that will not be the case for the December one.

Grab bags were different on Sunday.  Only 2 options, package of 100 wipes for $5 or package of 2 liners, Bazarrish l/g, and a lipgelee.  So I'm really glad I didn't buy the wipes for $15!!

I can't wait til we are back on here discussing our plans for the December one!!


----------



## mufiend (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

I went on Sunday afternoon. Here's my haul!

Eyeshadows ($9): expensive pink, gulf stream, illegal cargo, tilt, daisychain
Eyeshadow quad ($15): take wing (restless, take wing, tickles, bravado)
Shadestick ($7): overcast
Paint Pot ($9): fresco rose, paraoh, indianwood
Paint ($7): chiaroscuro
Pigment ($9): gold mode, old gold
Lipstick ($10): siss
Lipglass ($10): c-thru (my first backup - I'm loving it over Vanity's Child)
MSF ($12): global glow
#249 large shader brush ($20 for 2)
She's Good Lash ($8)
100 sheet wipes ($5 for breast cancer. I wish I was there on Saturday to pick up all those goodies!)
plush lash mascara (free gift)

BlahWah and MzFit covered most of what I remember seeing there, but what I can add are fab 'n flashy e/s, pen 'n pink e/s, pandamonium e/s (which sold out just before I asked for it), bitter e/s (I think, or a close colour). I also heard there were $1 items?

I thought that I was beeing good this time compared to the sale in the summer, but I spent almost as much. I really hope I can go to the Christmas sale since you guys are talking about how it's even better! Seeing the Cool Heat and Neo Sci Fi collections has me exited to see what'll be available at the next one


----------



## MACForME (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

I'm actually going to the Estee Sale this weekend here in NJ. I went last year, and there was no MAC in the warehouse.. You could only buy it at the company store. 
Unless, of course, any MAC that was in the warehouse was gone..but the person who gets me the tickets said she rarely sees any MAC in the "sale"


----------



## RoxyJ (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

I went Saturday, wow, I was in heaven!
Most of the things that I bought were unexpected, I had a list in my mind on what I was looking for, but ended up buying completely different things.

here is what I got:
Regular stuff:
Glissade MSF
Coral Coordinate l/s
Fafi Lustering l/s
Clinique Quick Concealer
Magnetic fields e/s
Little Bobbi Brown Makeup case





Charity Grab Bags:
180 Brush
169 Brush
206 Brush
227 Brush
Eversun B/B
Select Sheer Loose NW15 (yay, my colour)
Memorabilia E/S
Urgent Slimshine
Real Desire L/G
Fleshlight Lustre
Prep+Prime Lip
Rosebound L/L
Deep Soul L/L
Frenzy l/s
Lust is Lush l/g
Valentine's l/g





Wow after writing that list, I just realized that I forgot some of what I got Yikes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I haven't even played with them yet, I just keep staring at my haul drooling. There so pretty and new I don't want to ruin them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I completely missed the wipes, where were they? Also, I didn't see the sample table, was there one this time? Were the grab bags the same on Friday?


----------



## macaddict_xo (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

I get the invites all the time... i usually get 5 tickets; 1 for Friday, 2 for Sat & 2 for Sun.
I only use the Friday one so next time i get my hands on some... which will be very soon, Ill just give them away... they only get thrown out anyways


----------



## zeri5 (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Mac sale...*

anyone has tickets to the mac sale in december? plz let me know! heard it starts like dec 12ish


----------



## mandee.f (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: Mac sale...*

anyone know when the next sale is?


----------



## mandee.f (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macaddict_xo* 

 
_I get the invites all the time... i usually get 5 tickets; 1 for Friday, 2 for Sat & 2 for Sun.
I only use the Friday one so next time i get my hands on some... which will be very soon, Ill just give them away... they only get thrown out anyways_

 
hey, i pm'd you. Hope i'm not weirding you out. Please let me know <3


----------



## makeupjunkie08 (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mandee.f* 

 
_anyone know when the next sale is?_

 
The next sale is in Markham Ontario I think its the third weekend of March but the date has not yet been confirmed. I'll be going for sure (I hope)!


----------



## BlahWah (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Mac sale...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupjunkie08* 

 
_The next sale is in Markham Ontario I think its the third weekend of March but the date has not yet been confirmed. I'll be going for sure (I hope)!_

 
I didn't know there was one in March - I thought I had until June to save up!  Gosh, I hope I can turn away from this sale, my wallet's a bit deflated after HK. =P

Of course, if anyone has extra tix for Saturday, please pm me...


----------



## makeupjunkie08 (Mar 5, 2009)

If anyone has extra tickets for Saturday or Sunday please please please pm me, I'll pay for them!


----------



## sassyclassy (Mar 5, 2009)

Wow there's like two threads of this..but I am also definitely interested in going. If anyone is giving away tickets please let me know as well =)


----------



## BlahWah (Mar 6, 2009)

Oops, wrong thread.. =P


----------



## MzFit (Mar 13, 2009)

Has there been and conformation that it is in fact next weekend?


----------



## makeupjunkie08 (Mar 14, 2009)

Th  e dates for the sale have now been confirmed, the sale will take place at the Markham fairgrounds on Fri. Mar. 27 - Sun. Mar. 29 2009! Yipppee!!!!!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







:happyda  nce:


----------



## MzFit (Mar 28, 2009)

Did anyone go today? I got a ticket for Sunday from my regular hook up thankfully.


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 28, 2009)

How do you get tickets for these sales?


ETA: Have found my answer.


----------



## Meryl (Mar 28, 2009)

Two threads for this -- how annoying. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm going on Sunday, maybe in the afternoon -- I usually go on Saturday -- _will there be much left by Sunday afternoon?_

Should I even bother to drive all the way out there?


----------



## MzFit (Mar 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meryl* 

 
_Two threads for this -- how annoying. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm going on Sunday, maybe in the afternoon -- I usually go on Saturday -- will there be much left by Sunday afternoon?

Should I even bother to drive all the way out there?_

 
The first time I went I got tickets for everyday I had plans on Saturday so I gave that ticket to a friend. I went Friday and Sunday near the end I wanted to see if they lowered the prices on Sunday they don't lol but it is good still I was there in the afternoon still a lot of good stuff to be had so yes for sure worth the trip.


----------



## MzFit (Sep 13, 2009)

There was another sale this weekend I went there was tons of hello kitty stuff all the eyeshadow quads and beauty powders had me kicking myself as I paid full price for all of that when it came out. Oh well who is to know what will be at the sale and what will end up at the CCO for a long while before coming to a sale. I was wishing there would be HK traincase but that was a dream for sure. They did have the MAC train cases there for $90 which is a big discount but didn't pick one up. 

Discounts were not as deep as last time for sure sign enconmy is picking up last time they had the compacts at $12 same this time but last time was buy 3 get 4th one free.  They did have the lipsticks lipglasses etc at buy 1 get one free price was $15 last time it was $10 each but also buy 3 get the 4th one free. 

There was a lot of MSF's again I almost always buy these as soon as they come out but I did get 4 back ups of Warmed that is my most favorite MSF ever I was using it almost daily tell I started hitting pan now I can go back to it best bronzer ever IMO no fear of running out for a long time! 

I didn't get near as much as I normally do mostly staples like oil control lotion, matte cream and I got some brush sets for Christmas gifts. 

There will be another one in December I believe right before Christmas hopefully my friend keeps hooking me up with tickets.


----------



## gemmel06 (Sep 13, 2009)

this was my first time going to one of these sales as I always get tickets but never use them.  I got what i wanted the traincase the grab bags the shadesticks and MSF.  Good pricing on stuff i have a feeling the december sale will be better


----------



## jacquiqui (Oct 12, 2009)

does anyone know when the next sale will be? any exact dates?


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Oct 12, 2009)

Lat years' was December 12th-14th so I would imagine it would probably be the weekend of the 11th-13th this year.  They are normally around the same weekend each year.  I don't think that they confirm the dates this early and if they do I don't think they make them public so early.


----------



## novella (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi:

Has anyone gone to this sale today.  If so, can you please let us know what you purchased.

thank you.


----------



## allyerham (Dec 5, 2009)

Wish I could get one of the invites, but don't know anyone who works for the company.

C'est la vie.


----------



## BlahWah (Dec 6, 2009)

I went to the sale yesterday. =)  Here's some of what I saw, MAC unless otherwise stated.

HK brush holders for $15!!  I grabbed a bunch of these.  So glad I waited them out than paying for the brush set!

HK palettes, $25 each or 3-for-2

Matt Murphy bags - large $12, med $6 (sold out), small $3

Carrying cases for $50 and $100

Lightful cleanser ($15) and lotion ($12?)

Moisturelush I think was $15

Brush sets were $20.  Don't kill me, I only remember the handle colours - 2 silvers, one red, one black.  Also the 182 with the square base, the 189 and another LE brush - sorry, I can't remember!

$3 - crazy lineup for this table!  It wasn't *that* long - 10-15 mins? - but I've never seen it longer than 10 people.
- Burnt Orange e/s pan!!
- pencil sharpeners
- square powder puffs
- oval sponges
- 1-oz travel bottle 2-packs
- 1-oz cleanse off oil
- 1-oz Fix+
- #7 lashes!!!
- #20 lashes
- Secret Crush See-Thru lipcolour
- Loving Touch " " "
- blot paper
- q-tips (not w/ m/u remover)
- disposable shadow applicators
- EL High Gloss in #13 Berry

$7 - polishes & concealers
- Love & Friendship n/p
- Silverstruck n/p
- Illegal Purple n/p
... don't remember much else here, nothing much interested me.

$9
- Reflects Transparent Teal p/m
- Lucky Jade s/s
- Pinch Me gel blush
- Golden Lemon p/m
- Greenstroke p/p
- Warming Trend e/s
- Ricepaper e/s
- Pink Couture s/s
- Pink Bronze p/m
- Penny s/s
- Bright Future e/s

$12
- Nuance min blush
- BBR msfs
- Cute blush
- Grand Duo blushes
- Blossoming creme blush

$15 lip products, 3-for-2 (fyi used to be ~$7 each, then $9, June 09 was $14 bogo)
- Madly Creative
- HK collection including dazzleglasses!
- Cult of Cherry collection
- Style Warrior collection
- cremesheens
- Naughty Nauticals collection
- lipgelees (don't remember which ones)

Charity table only had one type of package to choose from, not the typical 4 grab bags.  You can still get up to 4 bags, cash only.
- Smooth Merge
- Tempting in Style Warrior pkg
- Cheek & Cheerful mineralized blush
- Miss Marble tri-colour gloss.

Free gift was a Revitalized Energy Charged Waters bottle, full size!


----------



## MzFit (Dec 6, 2009)

This is the first one in a while I haven't gone too.


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 17, 2010)

girlllllll you are luckyyyyyyyyyyyyy.why doesn't australia have sales like this! you are making me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 on my laptop! HAHA

have fun with all your NEW STUFFF YAY


----------



## jdmrent (Mar 19, 2010)

OMG.. i have been looking for tix for long time. 

 I would really love tix if anyone has any extra. I have been to the show once my friend game me the tix and it was amazing.!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mothers day is coming up so if anyone has tix for any dates please let me know. I can come pick them up I live on Long Island. Thanks everyone


----------



## jrose614 (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi all- I bought 6 tickets to the 6/5 sale in Hauppauge, NY--and now find out that I have my family reunion that day. I am selling them for what I paid- $8 each if anyone is interested.


----------



## Nadira0508 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi does anyone have any upcoming tickets for  estee lauder warehouse ? Please let me know if u could give it away any. Thanks.


----------



## novella (Jun 7, 2013)

Has anyone gone to this sale today.  Any reviews please and thank you


----------



## Samiya551 (Mar 7, 2015)

If anyone has tickets to the toronto sale please let me know!


----------

